# Frankfurt Skyline and views from MAIN TOWER - Nightsky’s trip to central Germany



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, very nice shots from Frankfurt..


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey, we were stuck too those days, but in Rome. And this year in april we'll visit Frankfurt and sleep in the Bahnhofviertel too. 
After seeing your great pictures, I'm looking forward to it even more!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Some close-ups of part of the skyline:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Benonie said:


> Hey, we were stuck too those days, but in Rome. And this year in april we'll visit Frankfurt and sleep in the Bahnhofviertel too.
> After seeing your great pictures, I'm looking forward to it even more!


Yes, it was crazy. Had to take the train and ferry back home.And didn't get compensaton for hotels and trains from Lufthansa.hno: But the good side of it was that I saw Hamburg too, that wasn't planned. Also a nice city, but its skyline can't compete with Frankfurt! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nightsky said:


> Yes, it was crazy. Had to take the train and ferry back home.And didn't get compensaton for hotels and trains from Lufthansa.hno: But the good side of it was that I saw Hamburg too, that wasn't planned. Also a nice city, but its skyline can't compete with Frankfurt! :cheers:


We took 10 (!) trains from Rome Ostai Antica back home to our Belgian city, 3 nights in a hotel in Rome and one in Paris, without compensation by Alitalia neither, because according to them we were no longer costumers...we took the train, right...
Anyway, I love your pictures and hope no vulcano, earthquake or hurricane will spoil our trip. :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^Let's hope so! And don't forget to take new skyline shots of Frankfurt.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I will Nightsky. I hope I have sunny weather like you had! :cheers2:
And I suppose Tower 185 is completed by now.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates from Frankfurt


----------

